# CC musky



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like the musky fishing might have slowed down. Fished the Thursday evening tournament last night and finally did not catch a musky bass fishing.


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea, catching them gets old after awhile. The first few are exciting. Then they slime everything and destroy gear. Getting like northern pike in NE Ohio....

I wonder what they do to the bass , saugeye, and crappie populations? Based on our catches this year, CC has enough Muskies!

I do not enjoy landing and releasing them. But, definitely prefer them to geese! The last few we caught didn't fight well, even at 30"+. Caught before? Hey, better than catching nothing!


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I've caught a couple while bass fishing this year also. They each put up a great fight. I've had a hard time with the bass this year, but my guess is they're getting a ton of pressure between the two weekly tournaments and the busy summer weekends, not from the Muskie population.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

zaqxsw said:


> I wonder what they do to the bass , saugeye, and crappie populations? Based on our catches this year, CC has enough Muskies!


Want to see what's eating all the saugeye & crappies? Look in the mirror.... 

When you decide to start eating shad, then you'll be competing w/the muskies.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

*Mr. Saugeye says,"Eat more Musky"!

Caught a crappie last week that clearly was injured. And not from my shad rap?*


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Lil Crappie said:


> *Mr. Saugeye says,"Eat more Musky"!
> 
> Caught a crappie last week that clearly was injured. And not from my shad rap?*


How did it taste?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Haven't crappie fished CC much this year, but if it's like the last several years, I hope the musky thin the small ones out. I can usually go at night under lights and catch 50 crappie, with 48 of them being 8 3/4 inch this time of year.
Have a lot of fish(crappie and walleye)in the freezer and having been trying to catch a musky the last few times out. I missed a nice one this morning and am gonna try again early tomorrow(before the boat traffic). The next musky I catch will be my first!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The musky explosion only started a couple of weeks ago. It will eventually die down. Been fishing for them since Oct and finally caught a couple (missed 3). It's good to see the big ones show up. Bass fishing hasn't slowed down as shown by the huge bags of fish at a tournament a week or so ago. 

Yes, muskies eat other fish but not at the rate that some fishermen do.  It's not hard finding the crappie...just watch your graph. 

I'll be out again tomorrow before the "church crowd" shows up (heard Wellmans was a zoo today).


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

cincinnati said:


> How did it taste?


Released the crappie and a 25" Musky. Jumped 3' out of the water. Smallest one I have hooked. But the craziest. Fun stuff!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Lil Crappie said:


> Released the crappie and a 25" Musky. Jumped 3' out of the water. Smallest one I have hooked. But the craziest. Fun stuff!


Do you know how many shad will die because you released that musky??


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

The horror... the horror...


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

What are these Musky hitting on... I've never caught one.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Bass fisherman are complaining about them hitting small crankbaits. They've been caught on almost everything. Cranks, spinnerbaits, jigs.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

ShawnZ said:


> What are these Musky hitting on... I've never caught one.


Very addictive. Maybe you should save a bunch of money & NOT...


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

This one hit a Texas rigged craw. The explosive jump from the net during release was impressive.


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

No joke, Cincy... $20 for a Suick!... and then, what the h3ll do you keep the lures in?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, $20 is on the low end for most. Guys cry about losing a $5 bass lure. Try losing a couple $25-30 lures. A sturdy lure retriever is a must.


----------



## db1534 (Mar 18, 2010)

If bass guys are complaining about them, why spend a ton of money on "musky" lures. I would just buy bass/saugeye type cranks and jigs and fish with braid....way more fun anyway


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That's why I have a 1 lb retriever with chains and 50' 1/4 rope attached to it.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

Catching a musky by accident would be a nice treat. I'm surprised no one has hooked a jet ski, pontoon boat, kayak, water skier, tube, wake board, or anything else that floats over the past couple weeks. It's been a mad house.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've caught some bass while musky fishing.. Not much fun surfing a 4 to 6 lb bass across the lake surface They stock muskies once a year one per acre just like Saugeye.. The 30 or so inch muskies that are so abundant in C C right now are from the double stocking we got for a couple years to make up for several years of being short stocked.. The biggest predator in C C is the dreaded flathead catfish.. Now those are some mean dudes right there, and they get really big and eat anything that swims. I've caught a few of those on musky tackle, Now that right there if a fish, and don't get me started on the pleasure boaters


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Mason52
How big where the flatheads you caught? Ive fished out there for 10 years, alot under lights for crappie and only caught 1 about 8" long . We have went out several times fishing for them and never got one. Always thought CC should have a pretty good amount of Flatheads in it with all the Baitfish.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> Mason52
> How big where the flatheads you caught? Ive fished out there for 10 years, alot under lights for crappie and only caught 1 about 8" long . We have went out several times fishing for them and never got one. Always thought CC should have a pretty good amount of Flatheads in it with all the Baitfish.



Flatheads aren't near as common in cc as they are in east fork or rocky fork. I have caught a few, but nothing like we do at those other lakes I mentioned. However, we have caught some pretty stout ones bass fishing and the biggest would have been pushing 50lbs. Caught on a soft plastic


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Flatheads aren't near as common in cc as they are in east fork or rocky fork. I have caught a few, but nothing like we do at those other lakes I mentioned. However, we have caught some pretty stout ones bass fishing and the biggest would have been pushing 50lbs. Caught on a soft plastic


Big channels seem more common on CC to me, have had some huge ones hit bass lures but never a flathead.


----------



## ShawnZ (May 10, 2017)

"Catching a musky by accident would be a nice treat. I'm surprised no one has hooked a jet ski, pontoon boat, kayak, water skier, tube, wake board, or anything else that floats over the past couple weeks. It's been a mad house."

What I would like to do is tie a line on one side of the lake (where it's thin near the bridge) and pull it taught when one goes by. Clothes-line!


----------

